# Pietermaritzburg!!



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Lets see what people feel abt pietermaritzburg, And how is life there.... Will anyone consider moving there and how it is security, cost of living, life style wise as compare to jozi!!!!

I already know everything abt crime and corruption... i just need ur opinion if you will opt living there or not.

And one more thing.. what are different races living there and how people treat outsiders....

Cheers
A


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

why forum is so quite from last two days 
havent seen reply to any thread!!!!!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Pietermaritzburg is a small sleepy town, nicknamed sleepy Hollow.
everyone(including my Brother) who lives there loves it.
Crime wise I think its about the same as any small town, probably less so.
what is nice is that its only 45 minutes from Durban, so too far to commute perhaps but many do.
Its a great little place and very beautiful.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Pietermaritzburg is a small sleepy town, nicknamed sleepy Hollow.
> everyone(including my Brother) who lives there loves it.
> Crime wise I think its about the same as any small town, probably less so.
> what is nice is that its only 45 minutes from Durban, so too far to commute perhaps but many do.
> Its a great little place and very beautiful.


Wow it sounds like nice place.... But i wont mind living jhb also... 
I was contacted my one comp for opening in PMB.. lets see how it works out!!!
It's really nice that it is so close to Dbn... That means.. lots of india food and Clubs with Bangra and Bollywood night  
And over that i luv beaches!!!

Thx Daxk


----------

